# Northern Missouri Furmeet



## Riyeko (May 19, 2010)

Hey all your Missourians out there, I hope that some of you see this, because the fur meet and greet for the northern part of missouri (due to the fact the actual "missouri furries" group only caters to those in springfield and in the southern part of the state), is starting to come together and take shape.

Myself and Steel Wolf are hoping that some of you see this, for the only thing we're having a problem with now.. is FOOD.

We are looking for any kind of input on this situation that you (and others that have done furmeets or that have good ideas on how to cover the cost of food have), might have.
So please either leave a post here, or message myself and ill pass the info on to Steel.

Thanks!


----------



## ringtailwarrior (Jun 8, 2010)

could rsvp,  bring food, or  buy some pizza, and some soda and ask for donations to cover cost  just pawing around  a idea


----------

